# .



## vinteenage

.


----------



## hillarynicole

Did you experience any pregnancy signs/symptoms before you actually knew you were pregnant. If so, what were they?


----------



## vinteenage

.


----------



## amygwen

hillarynicole said:


> Did you experience any pregnancy signs/symptoms before you actually knew you were pregnant. If so, what were they?

I didn't find out I was pregnant until I was 14 weeks along, so I experienced pretty much all the symptoms before I actually knew. Morning sickness, frequent urination and was constantly tired. Although none of those symptoms started until I was about 8 weeks along (I think).


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Co sleeping mommys!!!! I plan on atleast partly cosleeping and Ive read somewhere you aren't sapposed to have pillows or blankets on the bed when baby is still small?? My room is... FREEZING!! Is this for real??


----------



## mockingbird

How did you deal with the stigma of teenage pregnancy/disapproving looks from strangers and schoolmates etc whilst you were pregnant? (Kudos for dealing with it BTW! Hope that question didn't come across as offensive!)

Take care, 
Annie.


----------



## amygwen

Skyebo said:


> Co sleeping mommys!!!! I plan on atleast partly cosleeping and Ive read somewhere you aren't sapposed to have pillows or blankets on the bed when baby is still small?? My room is... FREEZING!! Is this for real??

How big is your bed? I co-sleep with my LO - thankfully I have a queen sized bed so we have a lot of room. They do advise not to have any pillows or blankets near the baby so that it would suffocate. You could swaddle your baby once it's born. It's fairly common, we did it for about 2 weeks or so, but than I just found it more of a hassle than what it was worth! Plus if you keep your LO in a crib, if you don't swaddle you will more than likely put a light blanket over them so of course that would be OK. I think they'd be more concerned with a large duvet cover. Good luck :hugs:


----------



## amygwen

mockingbird said:


> How did you deal with the stigma of teenage pregnancy/disapproving looks from strangers and schoolmates etc whilst you were pregnant? (Kudos for dealing with it BTW! Hope that question didn't come across as offensive!)
> 
> Take care,
> Annie.


Hi Annie :D
I was 19 when I was pregnant and 20 when I gave birth. Thankfully I didn't get many disapproving looks (or I didn't notice!) Although when I went out with my LO, a waitress came up to me and said "That's not your baby is it?" and I of course said yes, she said I looked 13, not old enough to have a baby :nope: And my sister had a similiar situation, she took her 1 year old to the doctor and the nurse thought she was her grandma :dohh: she's only 30! So, you can't please everyone whether you're a 15 year old mom or a 30 year old mom! They're always going to assume and judge, so.. my only advice to other teen parents is just to keep your head high and ignore any rude comments/looks! It's not worth it! :thumbup:


----------



## stephx

Skyebo said:


> Co sleeping mommys!!!! I plan on atleast partly cosleeping and Ive read somewhere you aren't sapposed to have pillows or blankets on the bed when baby is still small?? My room is... FREEZING!! Is this for real??

Co-sleeping is amazing you will love it :cloud9:

No pillows around them and no loose blankets when they are tiny, basically, nothing they can grab and put over their face that could stop them breathing. Sleeping bags are good or swaddling :) x


----------



## Hotbump

with jovanni i experienced morning sickness and with jr OH had morning sickness :haha: and was very pale.

hmm like amy said you could always swaddle. You can put baby in a,ugh i forgot what they are called :dohh: ,in a sleepsuit? i think that is what they are called.


----------



## aNaYaSmOmMy

hillarynicole said:


> Did you experience any pregnancy signs/symptoms before you actually knew you were pregnant. If so, what were they?

yeSS! dizziness NAuseA!! GooDlUcK


----------



## vinteenage

.


----------



## Burchy314

> Did you experience any pregnancy signs/symptoms before you actually knew you were pregnant. If so, what were they?

Nope. I didn't have symptoms until about 8 weeks and it was just a little bit a nausea. I found out at like 3-4 weeks, but me and my OH were TTC so I kinda knew from the very start before I could even test.



> Co sleeping mommys!!!! I plan on atleast partly cosleeping and Ive read somewhere you aren't sapposed to have pillows or blankets on the bed when baby is still small?? My room is... FREEZING!! Is this for real??

I only co slept when she wouldn't stay asleep. I had the pillows where they always were, Jayden would lay on her back next to me (head by my boobs) and I had one arm bunched up between me and her and my other hand was on her tummy so I could feel her moving and then a thin blanket tucked on me and tucked only around her legs so she couldn't reach it and bring it up to her face. Now she sleeps in her crib and I swaddle her. I will NOT put a blanket on her because I am paranoid haha.



> How did you deal with the stigma of teenage pregnancy/disapproving looks from strangers and schoolmates etc whilst you were pregnant? (Kudos for dealing with it BTW! Hope that question didn't come across as offensive!)
> 
> Take care,
> Annie.

I got pregnant at 17 had her at 18. People would stare but I just didn't care. I would just ignore them or smile at them lol. I don't care if they stare because I was proud to be pregnant. I had no comments though. People just asked when I was due and if it was a boy or girl.


----------



## x__amour

hillarynicole said:


> Did you experience any pregnancy signs/symptoms before you actually knew you were pregnant. If so, what were they?

I didn't experience anything before I knew I was pregnant. The only symptom I guess was I had 2 periods in January, conceived February 14th, had no period at all for February, discovered March 7th. But I wasn't too concerned because I've always been irregular. It wasn't until after I found out and hit 7 weeks I was slammed with morning sickness.



Skyebo said:


> Co sleeping mommys!!!! I plan on atleast partly cosleeping and Ive read somewhere you aren't sapposed to have pillows or blankets on the bed when baby is still small?? My room is... FREEZING!! Is this for real??

It depends on the size of the bed and how you sleep. When I co-slept full time LO was in my arms, and had her own blanket. I would always have an arm on top of her preventing any blanket from covering her. Now we partly co-sleep and she sleeps in between OH and I and uses her own blanket. I would say invest in blanket sleepers, they're really wonderful.



mockingbird said:


> How did you deal with the stigma of teenage pregnancy/disapproving looks from strangers and schoolmates etc whilst you were pregnant? (Kudos for dealing with it BTW! Hope that question didn't come across as offensive!)
> 
> Take care,
> Annie.

I just kind of thought to myself, screw them. :D


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Thanks ladies!! My bed is a full... /: but I maybe getting a king sized one (hopefully)!!!


----------



## vinteenage

.


----------



## lilym

On the subject of other people and their opinions...

How do you not let it bother you? I'm not proud or happy to be pregnant right now, so I don't know how I'm going to be able to hold my head up once it becomes obvious that I'm pregnant. I don't mean this in a rude way, I just want to know how you manage to not let other people bother you.


----------



## vinteenage

.


----------



## lilym

vinteenage said:


> lilym said:
> 
> 
> How do you not let it bother you? I'm not proud or happy to be pregnant right now, so I don't know how I'm going to be able to hold my head up once it becomes obvious that I'm pregnant. I don't mean this in a rude way, I just want to know how you manage to not let other people bother you.
> 
> Be proud that you're being good enough a person to keep and raise the life (or give the gift of a child to another family if anyone is going the adoptive route) you've created.
> 
> Is there a priest or pastor or someone in school you could talk to hon? I've followed your story a bit and now your LO wasn't created under the best conditions, but s/he is still a gift and will change your life for the better. It's even more obvious and, you'll most likely get more looks, once LO arrives. It's one of those things you just have to kind of accept.
> 
> You've created a baby, a life. You've chosen the brave road of keeping your baby. You're going to be the best mom you can be. That's plenty to be proud of.Click to expand...

Thanks. I know I should look at it this way. Everything you say is true, I ust have a hard time focusing on those positive aspects. It's like I see all of these good things as really tiny and all of the negative aspects as really huge. Believe me, sometimes I don't even feel comfortable posting here because I'm so negative about it and I don't want to be such a downer.

I'm worried about once it becomes obvious at school. I go to a small Catholic school and I just know everyone will look down on me, even though I know most of them are up to worse things than me. I don't know if I an handle it. I don't really have anyone like that I feel comfortable talking to about this right now. I rarely feel comfortable talking to anyone about anything. 
I guess I just have to get over the shame I feel. 
(I want everyone to know that anything I've said about being a teen parent here is only how I feel about my own situation. Nobody should be ashamed. It's just how I feel about myself.)


----------



## vinteenage

.


----------



## TwilightAgain

Those who co sleep, do you not worry you'll roll over and suffocate/squash LO? Or is it just embedded into your brain despite being asleep that you shouldn't move? This is something i've always wondered!


----------



## lilym

I don't know, I just feel weird talking to someone I don't know very well. I'm so afraid of peoples' reactions. I have a hard time even admitting I'm pregnant.

That brings me to another question then. Can I make it through the rest of the school year without having to tell the school I'm pregnant? Also, for any moms who were due while in high school, what did you do as far as when you gave birth? I'm due in October, so it's right in the middle of the semester. My parents won't let me take time out of school, and I definitely don't want to because I'll be behind everyone else then.


----------



## vinteenage

.


----------



## hillarynicole

> I was only 16 weeks when I graduated so I didn't 'need' to tell anyone. I suppose you don't have to tell anyone since you're only due a couple weeks before I was, you could probably hide it, but I honestly think that's a foolish thing to do. What if (God forbid) something happens in school and you need emergency care? Aren't they going to find out when you have the baby? Surely you're not going to stay in all day with an infant. You won't hide your LO (I hope.).
> 
> Really hon, it'll be a weight off your shoulders if you're not anal about hiding it. Get to 12 weeks, then go from there.
> 
> You're going to have to take time off school. I'm not sure where you're located, but if youre in the US youll be in the hospital for at least a couple days. What are you going to do with the baby when you go back to school?
> 
> Obviously, it's important you finish school but you are going to have to juggle things. You can't just leap back in immediately after birth. :wacko:
> 
> !

You should be able to tell school officials and it be just between them. I'm pretty sure it would be classified as a confidential matter, am i right? Maybe not your teachers...but school nurse, school counselor etc.? i would advise telling atleast one school official...if there was an emergency it could result in severe consequences for you or the baby if no one knew the situation


----------



## vinteenage

.


----------



## lilym

vinteenage said:


> lilym said:
> 
> 
> I don't know, I just feel weird talking to someone I don't know very well. I'm so afraid of peoples' reactions. I have a hard time even admitting I'm pregnant.
> 
> That brings me to another question then. Can I make it through the rest of the school year without having to tell the school I'm pregnant? Also, for any moms who were due while in high school, what did you do as far as when you gave birth? I'm due in October, so it's right in the middle of the semester. My parents won't let me take time out of school, and I definitely don't want to because I'll be behind everyone else then.
> 
> I was only 16 weeks when I graduated so I didn't 'need' to tell anyone. I suppose you don't have to tell anyone since you're only due a couple weeks before I was, you could probably hide it, but I honestly think that's a foolish thing to do. What if (God forbid) something happens in school and you need emergency care? Aren't they going to find out when you have the baby? Surely you're not going to stay in all day with an infant. You won't hide your LO (I hope.).
> 
> Really hon, it'll be a weight off your shoulders if you're not anal about hiding it. Get to 12 weeks, then go from there.
> 
> You're going to have to take time off school. I'm not sure where you're located, but if youre in the US youll be in the hospital for at least a couple days. What are you going to do with the baby when you go back to school?
> 
> Obviously, it's important you finish school but you are going to have to juggle things. You can't just leap back in immediatly after birth. :wacko:Click to expand...

I feel really stupid. I didn't even think of something happening to me while at school where it might be helpful for them to know I'm pregnant. I know I'll have to tell them when I go back after the summer. It'll be really obvious by then. I guess it'll be obvious before this school year is over, right?
As far as once I have the baby, yes, I'm very scared I'll just hide inside all day! I'm really terrible. 
I guess I do have two more weeks to think about things and prepare myself more. I have an excuse to not tell anyone just yet. 

I know I'll have to take some time off school, I just don't know how much. I don't know if my school has some sort of plan for this sort of thing, but it isn't common at my school. I'm not planning on taking a lot of time off after the baby is born, unless the school will let me do work at home. I want to take the least amount of time off as possible. We'll have to get someone to watch the baby while I'm in school. Meanwhile, FOB will be hours away at college, so he won't be able to help. 
You've given me many things to think about though!




> Those who co sleep, do you not worry you'll roll over and suffocate/squash LO? Or is it just embedded into your brain despite being asleep that you shouldn't move? This is something i've always wondered!

Haha, I've always been amazed that more parents don't squish their babies! I don't think I'll be co-sleeping.


----------



## vinteenage

.


----------



## lilym

vinteenage said:


> lilym said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vinteenage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lilym said:
> 
> 
> I don't know, I just feel weird talking to someone I don't know very well. I'm so afraid of peoples' reactions. I have a hard time even admitting I'm pregnant.
> 
> That brings me to another question then. Can I make it through the rest of the school year without having to tell the school I'm pregnant? Also, for any moms who were due while in high school, what did you do as far as when you gave birth? I'm due in October, so it's right in the middle of the semester. My parents won't let me take time out of school, and I definitely don't want to because I'll be behind everyone else then.
> 
> I was only 16 weeks when I graduated so I didn't 'need' to tell anyone. I suppose you don't have to tell anyone since you're only due a couple weeks before I was, you could probably hide it, but I honestly think that's a foolish thing to do. What if (God forbid) something happens in school and you need emergency care? Aren't they going to find out when you have the baby? Surely you're not going to stay in all day with an infant. You won't hide your LO (I hope.).
> 
> Really hon, it'll be a weight off your shoulders if you're not anal about hiding it. Get to 12 weeks, then go from there.
> 
> You're going to have to take time off school. I'm not sure where you're located, but if youre in the US youll be in the hospital for at least a couple days. What are you going to do with the baby when you go back to school?
> 
> Obviously, it's important you finish school but you are going to have to juggle things. You can't just leap back in immediatly after birth. :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> I feel really stupid. I didn't even think of something happening to me while at school where it might be helpful for them to know I'm pregnant. I know I'll have to tell them when I go back after the summer. It'll be really obvious by then. I guess it'll be obvious before this school year is over, right?
> As far as once I have the baby, yes, I'm very scared I'll just hide inside all day! I'm really terrible.
> I guess I do have two more weeks to think about things and prepare myself more. I have an excuse to not tell anyone just yet.
> 
> I know I'll have to take some time off school, I just don't know how much. I don't know if my school has some sort of plan for this sort of thing, but it isn't common at my school. I'm not planning on taking a lot of time off after the baby is born, unless the school will let me do work at home. I want to take the least amount of time off as possible. We'll have to get someone to watch the baby while I'm in school. Meanwhile, FOB will be hours away at college, so he won't be able to help.
> You've given me many things to think about though!Click to expand...
> 
> I hope I dont sound like a creep, but what country are you in? I know in my high school girls were given 6 weeks off from school (...like maternity leave) but a tutor was sent to their house in the evenings to go over any questions they had about material they were doing at home. It seems like a good system.
> 
> You may make it until the end of the year without showing. I didn't show until about 28 weeks. I would pull a counselor aside though and tell them, just a "I'm not making it public, so I'd like this to stay between us, but I'm -xyz- weeks pregnant and I wanted to let you know in case an emergency happened during the school day and I needed assistance."
> 
> Remember that you're baby is going to model you. You're embarrassed by him/her? They will pick up on it and will have some sucky self confidence. Its your baby, introduce them to the world and give them the best childhood you can.Click to expand...

Don't worry, you don't sound creepy. I'm in the US. Is the 6 week thing very common? I go to a private school, so technically they can do whatever they want I guess. That'd be nice if I could do something like that. I don't know if they'll allow it. I think my parents want to tell the school themselves.

I don't know if it's so much me being embarrassed by the baby itself. I'm more embarrassed about myself. I don't feel like I'm be ashamed of the baby. I feel terrible now.


----------



## vinteenage

.


----------



## lilym

vinteenage said:


> Aw no dont feel bad! You really have so much time to "take in" having a baby, you're very early on! I'm probably coming off way more bitchy than I mean to! It's not an easy thing to suddenly get excited about if you weren't expecting it at all :flower:.
> 
> When in Oct. are you due? It may honestly be easiest to talk to the head of your school, before school ends for this year, ad figure out your options for next year when you have your LO. This way youre not scrambling in the last month before you're due to figure something out, iykwim.

No, you're not coming off as bitchy at all. You didn't make me feel terrible. I make myself feel terrible. I need to be told certain things. There are so many things I haven't even thought about yet. I'm too busy thinking about all these really stupid, little things most of the time.

I'm due Oct. 16th. Obviously that doesn't even mean I'll make it until Oct. 16th, you never know what could happen. Yeah, it'd probably be better to get it sorted so I can at least have that out of the way.


----------



## vinteenage

.


----------



## lilym

vinteenage said:


> Its so easy to get caught up with the little things!
> I will advise you look into insurance for LO fairly soon. I didn't think of it until further on and was in a panic!

I read a little about insurance and I'm confused. Can the baby definitely not be on my parents' insurance? Regardless, I think my parents will pay for the baby's insurance.


----------



## vinteenage

.


----------



## hillarynicole

Can you get "night sickness" instead of morning sickness? it seems as though every night when i lay down and start getting ready for bed i get hit with extreme nausea -_-


----------



## lilym

vinteenage said:


> lilym said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vinteenage said:
> 
> 
> Its so easy to get caught up with the little things!
> I will advise you look into insurance for LO fairly soon. I didn't think of it until further on and was in a panic!
> 
> I read a little about insurance and I'm confused. Can the baby definitely not be on my parents' insurance? Regardless, I think my parents will pay for the baby's insurance.Click to expand...
> 
> It depends on your parent's provider. Finn was able to be added to my father's insurance.Click to expand...

My parents will probably take care of all of that anyway. I hope the baby can just get on my parents' insurance. I've read that a lot of providers won't let the dependent of a dependent be on the insurance though. 



hillarynicole said:


> Can you get "night sickness" instead of morning sickness? it seems as though every night when i lay down and start getting ready for bed i get hit with extreme nausea -_-

YES!!!!! I've been experiencing it for the past 1.5 weeks. Morning sickness isn't really confined to only mornings. It's common for women to experience it throughout the day.


----------



## vinteenage

.


----------



## hillarynicole

i actually havent tested yet...but my periods are regular like to the hour and im a week late so i pretty much already know...but obviously im not far.( i do plan on testing just for proof within the week)and i did the BD many times throughout my fertile time period not thinking about it...im not swearing up and down that im am pregnant...just everything is leaning towards the fact that i am...


----------



## Desi's_lost

TwilightAgain said:


> Those who co sleep, do you not worry you'll roll over and suffocate/squash LO? Or is it just embedded into your brain despite being asleep that you shouldn't move? This is something i've always wondered!

Its pretty ingrained not to move. Apparently I move a lot when I sleep alone but hardly at all when with my LO.


----------



## amygwen

lilym said:


> vinteenage said:
> 
> 
> Its so easy to get caught up with the little things!
> I will advise you look into insurance for LO fairly soon. I didn't think of it until further on and was in a panic!
> 
> I read a little about insurance and I'm confused. Can the baby definitely not be on my parents' insurance? Regardless, I think my parents will pay for the baby's insurance.Click to expand...

Kenneth was not covered under my parents insurance. For him to be covered they'd have to legally adopt him. You could look for Medicaid or for some sort of children's insurance plan? Even if you live with your parents, you can say you're paying them rent and that you're independent - that way, you'll qualify!


----------



## x__amour

TwilightAgain said:


> Those who co sleep, do you not worry you'll roll over and suffocate/squash LO? Or is it just embedded into your brain despite being asleep that you shouldn't move? This is something i've always wondered!

I'm a light sleeper, I worry more about my OH rolling over but he's gotten accustomed to it as well. You are just kind of more aware when your LO is there, you have a sense to always protect them.



lilym said:


> That brings me to another question then. Can I make it through the rest of the school year without having to tell the school I'm pregnant? Also, for any moms who were due while in high school, what did you do as far as when you gave birth? I'm due in October, so it's right in the middle of the semester. My parents won't let me take time out of school, and I definitely don't want to because I'll be behind everyone else then.

I personally think it's pretty important that your school knows, even if it's one person. Pregnancy is a very difficult thing to hide, trust me, I tried so hard in the beginning but then I realized I had nothing to be ashamed about. I just think it's important even if one person knows if there was ever an emergency. It should at least be on your file, kwim? Also, most schools give you 6 weeks excused after delivery to recuperate and take care of your LO.



lilym said:


> I read a little about insurance and I'm confused. Can the baby definitely not be on my parents' insurance? Regardless, I think my parents will pay for the baby's insurance.

It depends. In some states you have to legally sign all parental rights to your parents and that's something I couldn't do. Definitely look into Medicaid. I have Medicaid for Tori and you don't spend a dime. Also, if you breast feeding doesn't work out for you and you can't afford food, please look into WIC. They feed you for a while and then baby until they're 5 years old. I save $150 in formula every single month. But Medicaid is simple to get, I highly advise it.



hillarynicole said:


> Can you get "night sickness" instead of morning sickness? it seems as though every night when i lay down and start getting ready for bed i get hit with extreme nausea -_-

"Morning" sickness is such B.S., lmao. It's like "every day of every second" sickness for some of us. Actually night time was worse for me. Try to lay down as much as possible but remember to stay hydrated and snack on crackers. They make pregnancy pops that you can get at some places to help nausea.


----------



## aidensxmomma

lilym said:


> I don't know, I just feel weird talking to someone I don't know very well. I'm so afraid of peoples' reactions. I have a hard time even admitting I'm pregnant.
> 
> That brings me to another question then. Can I make it through the rest of the school year without having to tell the school I'm pregnant? Also, for any moms who were due while in high school, what did you do as far as when you gave birth? I'm due in October, so it's right in the middle of the semester. My parents won't let me take time out of school, and I definitely don't want to because I'll be behind everyone else then.

Honestly, I think you are going to eventually have to tell someone at the school. Like the guidance counselor or principal or something. It would be good for them to know if there's an accident or something along those lines, iykwim? Not only that, but you will have to miss some school and it would be hard to explain why without saying that you're pregnant.

That being said, I got pregnant my junior year of high school and again my senior year. For my junior year, I was due in April, about 2 months before the semester ended. My school arranged for me to leave the week before my due date and have my OH or brother bring my schoolwork and everything home for me. Then at the end of the semester, I went in to take my final exams for the year. So, basically, it was like I was being homeschooled and just kept in contact with teachers through email. For my senior year, I wasn't due until after I graduated, so I didn't have the same concerns you did.

Try not to worry too much, hun. :hugs: Everything will work out and fall into place. It just takes a little time. :hugs:


----------



## hillarynicole

x__amour said:


> hillarynicole said:
> 
> 
> Can you get "night sickness" instead of morning sickness? it seems as though every night when i lay down and start getting ready for bed i get hit with extreme nausea -_-
> 
> "Morning" sickness is such B.S., lmao. It's like "every day of every second" sickness for some of us. Actually night time was worse for me. Try to lay down as much as possible but remember to stay hydrated and snack on crackers. They make pregnancy pops that you can get at some places to help nausea.Click to expand...

Ah i need some of those....really bad -_- Is is safe for me to take TUMS for now? because i have graduation testing this week and i have a feeling its not going to go well. I cant leave to go to the bathroom or anything... which is going to suck :growlmad:


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

TwilightAgain said:


> Those who co sleep, do you not worry you'll roll over and suffocate/squash LO? Or is it just embedded into your brain despite being asleep that you shouldn't move? This is something i've always wondered!

At the beginnig, yes. But not any more. I've become a really light sleeper since having kids. I don't move without waking, and I've come to sleep in a position that would 'protect' my son. I always sleep with my head where his head is so I'm aware if anything covers his face, because it'd cover mine too. I also curl up around him, making it almost impossible for him to move up or down without me realising. It works for me :) I was the same with my daughter. It's worrying at first, but your mind just goes onto 'mother mode' once you have kids. Least thats what I've found for me. :thumbup:


----------



## heather92

hillarynicole said:


> x__amour said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hillarynicole said:
> 
> 
> Can you get "night sickness" instead of morning sickness? it seems as though every night when i lay down and start getting ready for bed i get hit with extreme nausea -_-
> 
> "Morning" sickness is such B.S., lmao. It's like "every day of every second" sickness for some of us. Actually night time was worse for me. Try to lay down as much as possible but remember to stay hydrated and snack on crackers. They make pregnancy pops that you can get at some places to help nausea.Click to expand...
> 
> Ah i need some of those....really bad -_- Is is safe for me to take TUMS for now? because i have graduation testing this week and i have a feeling its not going to go well. I cant leave to go to the bathroom or anything... which is going to suck :growlmad:Click to expand...

TUMS is totally fine. They actually have calcium in them, which is really good for you and your baby.


----------



## mockingbird

x__amour said:


> I just kind of thought to myself, screw them. :D

Haha, that's fantastic! :D

Take care,
Annie.


----------



## Leah_xx

lilym said:


> I don't know, I just feel weird talking to someone I don't know very well. I'm so afraid of peoples' reactions. I have a hard time even admitting I'm pregnant.
> 
> That brings me to another question then. Can I make it through the rest of the school year without having to tell the school I'm pregnant? Also, for any moms who were due while in high school, what did you do as far as when you gave birth? I'm due in October, so it's right in the middle of the semester. My parents won't let me take time out of school, and I definitely don't want to because I'll be behind everyone else then.

As of making it through school hun without telling anyone is how big you get and if u were baggy clothes. But you eventually have to tell your principle, giudance consuler someone just for the simple fact if something were to happen while you were there. When I found out was in May I was 15 weeks along when I out. I was a Junior in high school. I went into preterm labor over the summer 3 times so I had to be put in bed rest and couldnt go to school until after the baby was born. I missed 3 1/2 months of my senior year but I had didnt get behind my class cause I did home instructing(tutoring). A teacher came to my house for a hr a day for the whole week,I was due in october too.


----------



## Leah_xx

lilym said:


> vinteenage said:
> 
> 
> Its so easy to get caught up with the little things!
> I will advise you look into insurance for LO fairly soon. I didn't think of it until further on and was in a panic!
> 
> I read a little about insurance and I'm confused. Can the baby definitely not be on my parents' insurance? Regardless, I think my parents will pay for the baby's insurance.Click to expand...

It depends hun, Gracelynn couldnt be added to my parents insurance so i had to get her own insurance. I ended up finding healthy start healthy family and got gracelynn medicad where the first of this year it turned in unison


----------



## hillarynicole

heather92 said:


> hillarynicole said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x__amour said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hillarynicole said:
> 
> 
> Can you get "night sickness" instead of morning sickness? it seems as though every night when i lay down and start getting ready for bed i get hit with extreme nausea -_-
> 
> "Morning" sickness is such B.S., lmao. It's like "every day of every second" sickness for some of us. Actually night time was worse for me. Try to lay down as much as possible but remember to stay hydrated and snack on crackers. They make pregnancy pops that you can get at some places to help nausea.Click to expand...
> 
> Ah i need some of those....really bad -_- Is is safe for me to take TUMS for now? because i have graduation testing this week and i have a feeling its not going to go well. I cant leave to go to the bathroom or anything... which is going to suck :growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> TUMS is totally fine. They actually have calcium in them, which is really good for you and your baby.Click to expand...

ah thank god...i wasnt sure. and i didnt want to risk it. sorry if my questions come off as stupid. i'm new at this whole thing


----------



## stephx

TwilightAgain said:


> Those who co sleep, do you not worry you'll roll over and suffocate/squash LO? Or is it just embedded into your brain despite being asleep that you shouldn't move? This is something i've always wondered!

No, I've honestly never worried about that, you are so aware of your baby as a new mum, and your instincts take over. You wake at any little thing :) x


----------



## Bexxx

stephx said:


> No, I've honestly never worried about that, you are so aware of your baby as a new mum, and your instincts take over. *You wake at any little thing* :) x

My mum keeps telling me this - I'll never sleep the same again apparently!
All the more reason to sleep as much as possible for the time being :D


----------



## x__amour

hillarynicole said:


> x__amour said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hillarynicole said:
> 
> 
> Can you get "night sickness" instead of morning sickness? it seems as though every night when i lay down and start getting ready for bed i get hit with extreme nausea -_-
> 
> "Morning" sickness is such B.S., lmao. It's like "every day of every second" sickness for some of us. Actually night time was worse for me. Try to lay down as much as possible but remember to stay hydrated and snack on crackers. They make pregnancy pops that you can get at some places to help nausea.Click to expand...
> 
> Ah i need some of those....really bad -_- Is is safe for me to take TUMS for now? because i have graduation testing this week and i have a feeling its not going to go well. I cant leave to go to the bathroom or anything... which is going to suck :growlmad:Click to expand...

It is totally safe to take Tums! Just be warned, they're chock full of calcium and that can make you super constipated! I don't take Tums but they told me at my birthing class that everything had a "consequence". I.E. You take Tums for nausea/heartburn which can lead to constipation, which can lead to hemorrhoids, lmao! :rofl: Just be forewarned hun! :winkwink:



Bexxx said:


> stephx said:
> 
> 
> No, I've honestly never worried about that, you are so aware of your baby as a new mum, and your instincts take over. *You wake at any little thing* :) x
> 
> My mum keeps telling me this - I'll never sleep the same again apparently!
> All the more reason to sleep as much as possible for the time being :DClick to expand...

Very true! Get as much sleep as you can! :sleep:


----------



## heather92

hillarynicole said:


> heather92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hillarynicole said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x__amour said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hillarynicole said:
> 
> 
> Can you get "night sickness" instead of morning sickness? it seems as though every night when i lay down and start getting ready for bed i get hit with extreme nausea -_-
> 
> "Morning" sickness is such B.S., lmao. It's like "every day of every second" sickness for some of us. Actually night time was worse for me. Try to lay down as much as possible but remember to stay hydrated and snack on crackers. They make pregnancy pops that you can get at some places to help nausea.Click to expand...
> 
> Ah i need some of those....really bad -_- Is is safe for me to take TUMS for now? because i have graduation testing this week and i have a feeling its not going to go well. I cant leave to go to the bathroom or anything... which is going to suck :growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> TUMS is totally fine. They actually have calcium in them, which is really good for you and your baby. Click to expand...
> 
> ah thank god...i wasnt sure. and i didnt want to risk it. sorry if my questions come off as stupid. i'm new at this whole thingClick to expand...

Your questions aren't stupid at all. That's what this thread is here for. =)


----------



## hillarynicole

heather92 said:


> hillarynicole said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heather92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hillarynicole said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x__amour said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hillarynicole said:
> 
> 
> Can you get "night sickness" instead of morning sickness? it seems as though every night when i lay down and start getting ready for bed i get hit with extreme nausea -_-
> 
> "Morning" sickness is such B.S., lmao. It's like "every day of every second" sickness for some of us. Actually night time was worse for me. Try to lay down as much as possible but remember to stay hydrated and snack on crackers. They make pregnancy pops that you can get at some places to help nausea.Click to expand...
> 
> Ah i need some of those....really bad -_- Is is safe for me to take TUMS for now? because i have graduation testing this week and i have a feeling its not going to go well. I cant leave to go to the bathroom or anything... which is going to suck :growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> TUMS is totally fine. They actually have calcium in them, which is really good for you and your baby. Click to expand...
> 
> ah thank god...i wasnt sure. and i didnt want to risk it. sorry if my questions come off as stupid. i'm new at this whole thingClick to expand...
> 
> Your questions aren't stupid at all. That's what this thread is here for. =)Click to expand...

Thank you.  I just see so many teen mothers that dont seem to care about things that can cause harmful consequences and i'm trying my best to be careful about everything.


----------



## Mfl120

Hey, I'm Mere and I'm 17 years old..I get my period every 3 months so its extremely hard to tell whether I'm pregnant or not. I recently got my wisdom teeth out and I was told by the dentist the antibiotics would make my birth control uneffective. I was careful and I listened by the problem is, is that my friend got her wisdom teeth out a week before I did and we were talking about the antibiotics and how it screws up your birth control..and she was telling me that it makes the birth control unffective for the entire month you've taken the the antibitotics..I had sex right after i got off the antibitoics and been having stomach pains and feeling really tired..but a pregnancy test wouldn't be able to tell because I shouldnt be getting my period until April first..Any suggestions?:/


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Mfl120 said:


> Hey, I'm Mere and I'm 17 years old..I get my period every 3 months so its extremely hard to tell whether I'm pregnant or not. I recently got my wisdom teeth out and I was told by the dentist the antibiotics would make my birth control uneffective. I was careful and I listened by the problem is, is that my friend got her wisdom teeth out a week before I did and we were talking about the antibiotics and how it screws up your birth control..and she was telling me that it makes the birth control unffective for the entire month you've taken the the antibitotics..I had sex right after i got off the antibitoics and been having stomach pains and feeling really tired..but a pregnancy test wouldn't be able to tell because I shouldnt be getting my period until April first..Any suggestions?:/

Wait it out and test hun I hope you get the result you want!


----------



## lilym

Mfl120 said:


> Hey, I'm Mere and I'm 17 years old..I get my period every 3 months so its extremely hard to tell whether I'm pregnant or not. I recently got my wisdom teeth out and I was told by the dentist the antibiotics would make my birth control uneffective. I was careful and I listened by the problem is, is that my friend got her wisdom teeth out a week before I did and we were talking about the antibiotics and how it screws up your birth control..and she was telling me that it makes the birth control unffective for the entire month you've taken the the antibitotics..I had sex right after i got off the antibitoics and been having stomach pains and feeling really tired..but a pregnancy test wouldn't be able to tell because I shouldnt be getting my period until April first..Any suggestions?:/

When do you think you got pregnant?


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Any American mommies on any sort of benefits? I've applies for wic just waiting for an appointment.. OH isn't showing me that he's going to step up so I'm trying to think ahead.. I've been looking for a job with no luck/: If that doesn't change for me soon idk what I'll do because I'll be growing in just a few months!! (Extremelly excited for that) but... If OH doesn't step up and we don't work out then I'm going to need help. I don't want to rely on the government but atleast until I can start college it might be nessicarry.. So if anyone has info or help I'd appreciate it sooooo much!!


----------



## Mfl120

lilym said:


> Mfl120 said:
> 
> 
> Hey, I'm Mere and I'm 17 years old..I get my period every 3 months so its extremely hard to tell whether I'm pregnant or not. I recently got my wisdom teeth out and I was told by the dentist the antibiotics would make my birth control uneffective. I was careful and I listened by the problem is, is that my friend got her wisdom teeth out a week before I did and we were talking about the antibiotics and how it screws up your birth control..and she was telling me that it makes the birth control unffective for the entire month you've taken the the antibitotics..I had sex right after i got off the antibitoics and been having stomach pains and feeling really tired..but a pregnancy test wouldn't be able to tell because I shouldnt be getting my period until April first..Any suggestions?:/
> 
> When do you think you got pregnant?Click to expand...

 I believe it had to be 2 week ago because my friend told me that last wednesday while I we were at dance and that's when I started getting scared. I've had lots of stomach pains and theres been a couple of times I'd wake up at 4 in the morning and feel incredibly nasueas. And I want to take my test asap bc I'm still taking the birth control and I've heard that can cause miscarriages..but I don't think I'll get the right results if I take the test tomorrow morning. I just bought clearblue from target today so I have the tests I just am so confused with everything:/


----------



## lilym

Mfl120 said:


> lilym said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mfl120 said:
> 
> 
> Hey, I'm Mere and I'm 17 years old..I get my period every 3 months so its extremely hard to tell whether I'm pregnant or not. I recently got my wisdom teeth out and I was told by the dentist the antibiotics would make my birth control uneffective. I was careful and I listened by the problem is, is that my friend got her wisdom teeth out a week before I did and we were talking about the antibiotics and how it screws up your birth control..and she was telling me that it makes the birth control unffective for the entire month you've taken the the antibitotics..I had sex right after i got off the antibitoics and been having stomach pains and feeling really tired..but a pregnancy test wouldn't be able to tell because I shouldnt be getting my period until April first..Any suggestions?:/
> 
> When do you think you got pregnant?Click to expand...
> 
> I believe it had to be 2 week ago because my friend told me that last wednesday while I we were at dance and that's when I started getting scared. I've had lots of stomach pains and theres been a couple of times I'd wake up at 4 in the morning and feel incredibly nasueas. And I want to take my test asap bc I'm still taking the birth control and I've heard that can cause miscarriages..but I don't think I'll get the right results if I take the test tomorrow morning. I just bought clearblue from target today so I have the tests I just am so confused with everything:/Click to expand...

It's not very likely that if you just had sex 2 weeks ago that you'd feel any symptoms of pregnancy this early on. It takes 7-10 days after fertilization for implantation to occur, and your body doesn't start producing the pregnancy hormone until implantation happens. There are some tests that can tell before your missed period, but that doesn't mean they will. I'd suggest going off your birth control if you think you're pregnant because that isn't safe. Obviously, this means you'll want to stop having sex until you test too, just in case you aren't pregnant. You'll probably just have to wait a little longer to test. Of course, I'm definitely not a professional, so this is all just my pretty uneducated advice.


----------



## vinteenage

.


----------



## Mfl120

lilym said:


> Mfl120 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lilym said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mfl120 said:
> 
> 
> Hey, I'm Mere and I'm 17 years old..I get my period every 3 months so its extremely hard to tell whether I'm pregnant or not. I recently got my wisdom teeth out and I was told by the dentist the antibiotics would make my birth control uneffective. I was careful and I listened by the problem is, is that my friend got her wisdom teeth out a week before I did and we were talking about the antibiotics and how it screws up your birth control..and she was telling me that it makes the birth control unffective for the entire month you've taken the the antibitotics..I had sex right after i got off the antibitoics and been having stomach pains and feeling really tired..but a pregnancy test wouldn't be able to tell because I shouldnt be getting my period until April first..Any suggestions?:/
> 
> When do you think you got pregnant?Click to expand...
> 
> I believe it had to be 2 week ago because my friend told me that last wednesday while I we were at dance and that's when I started getting scared. I've had lots of stomach pains and theres been a couple of times I'd wake up at 4 in the morning and feel incredibly nasueas. And I want to take my test asap bc I'm still taking the birth control and I've heard that can cause miscarriages..but I don't think I'll get the right results if I take the test tomorrow morning. I just bought clearblue from target today so I have the tests I just am so confused with everything:/Click to expand...
> 
> It's not very likely that if you just had sex 2 weeks ago that you'd feel any symptoms of pregnancy this early on. It takes 7-10 days after fertilization for implantation to occur, and your body doesn't start producing the pregnancy hormone until implantation happens. There are some tests that can tell before your missed period, but that doesn't mean they will. I'd suggest going off your birth control if you think you're pregnant because that isn't safe. Obviously, this means you'll want to stop having sex until you test too, just in case you aren't pregnant. You'll probably just have to wait a little longer to test. Of course, I'm definitely not a professional, so this is all just my pretty uneducated advice.Click to expand...

 thank you and yeah I understand! I mean as long as I get some idea of what I should be doing. I mean I just don't want to end up hurting the baby if there is one and I'm just so eager to know so I can take all precautions so the baby is healthy. I don't want to hurt any tiny bit of life:/ I just have been feeling so different like there's constant stomach pains and I've read too many stories online where girls have gotten pregnant while on antibiotics. I'm so scared. Does anyone think I have the least bit chance if being pregnant?:/


----------



## lilym

Mfl120 said:


> lilym said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mfl120 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lilym said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mfl120 said:
> 
> 
> Hey, I'm Mere and I'm 17 years old..I get my period every 3 months so its extremely hard to tell whether I'm pregnant or not. I recently got my wisdom teeth out and I was told by the dentist the antibiotics would make my birth control uneffective. I was careful and I listened by the problem is, is that my friend got her wisdom teeth out a week before I did and we were talking about the antibiotics and how it screws up your birth control..and she was telling me that it makes the birth control unffective for the entire month you've taken the the antibitotics..I had sex right after i got off the antibitoics and been having stomach pains and feeling really tired..but a pregnancy test wouldn't be able to tell because I shouldnt be getting my period until April first..Any suggestions?:/
> 
> When do you think you got pregnant?Click to expand...
> 
> I believe it had to be 2 week ago because my friend told me that last wednesday while I we were at dance and that's when I started getting scared. I've had lots of stomach pains and theres been a couple of times I'd wake up at 4 in the morning and feel incredibly nasueas. And I want to take my test asap bc I'm still taking the birth control and I've heard that can cause miscarriages..but I don't think I'll get the right results if I take the test tomorrow morning. I just bought clearblue from target today so I have the tests I just am so confused with everything:/Click to expand...
> 
> It's not very likely that if you just had sex 2 weeks ago that you'd feel any symptoms of pregnancy this early on. It takes 7-10 days after fertilization for implantation to occur, and your body doesn't start producing the pregnancy hormone until implantation happens. There are some tests that can tell before your missed period, but that doesn't mean they will. I'd suggest going off your birth control if you think you're pregnant because that isn't safe. Obviously, this means you'll want to stop having sex until you test too, just in case you aren't pregnant. You'll probably just have to wait a little longer to test. Of course, I'm definitely not a professional, so this is all just my pretty uneducated advice.Click to expand...
> 
> thank you and yeah I understand! I mean as long as I get some idea of what I should be doing. I mean I just don't want to end up hurting the baby if there is one and I'm just so eager to know so I can take all precautions so the baby is healthy. I don't want to hurt any tiny bit of life:/ I just have been feeling so different like there's constant stomach pains and I've read too many stories online where girls have gotten pregnant while on antibiotics. I'm so scared. Does anyone think I have the least bit chance if being pregnant?:/Click to expand...

There's probably a chance if you were ovulating around the time you had sex. Tons of people get pregnant because antibiotics messed with their birth control. There's definitely a chance you could be.


----------



## lilym

Mfl120 - Just so you know, the rules on the teen pregnancy section state that this area is only for people who know they're pregnant, not for girls who are wondering if they're pregnant. It's not a big deal to me, but those are the rules and I don't want you to get in trouble. You should probably just wait to test and then let us know what it says when you get the results.


----------



## Mfl120

lilym said:


> Mfl120 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lilym said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mfl120 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lilym said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mfl120 said:
> 
> 
> Hey, I'm Mere and I'm 17 years old..I get my period every 3 months so its extremely hard to tell whether I'm pregnant or not. I recently got my wisdom teeth out and I was told by the dentist the antibiotics would make my birth control uneffective. I was careful and I listened by the problem is, is that my friend got her wisdom teeth out a week before I did and we were talking about the antibiotics and how it screws up your birth control..and she was telling me that it makes the birth control unffective for the entire month you've taken the the antibitotics..I had sex right after i got off the antibitoics and been having stomach pains and feeling really tired..but a pregnancy test wouldn't be able to tell because I shouldnt be getting my period until April first..Any suggestions?:/
> 
> When do you think you got pregnant?Click to expand...
> 
> I believe it had to be 2 week ago because my friend told me that last wednesday while I we were at dance and that's when I started getting scared. I've had lots of stomach pains and theres been a couple of times I'd wake up at 4 in the morning and feel incredibly nasueas. And I want to take my test asap bc I'm still taking the birth control and I've heard that can cause miscarriages..but I don't think I'll get the right results if I take the test tomorrow morning. I just bought clearblue from target today so I have the tests I just am so confused with everything:/Click to expand...
> 
> It's not very likely that if you just had sex 2 weeks ago that you'd feel any symptoms of pregnancy this early on. It takes 7-10 days after fertilization for implantation to occur, and your body doesn't start producing the pregnancy hormone until implantation happens. There are some tests that can tell before your missed period, but that doesn't mean they will. I'd suggest going off your birth control if you think you're pregnant because that isn't safe. Obviously, this means you'll want to stop having sex until you test too, just in case you aren't pregnant. You'll probably just have to wait a little longer to test. Of course, I'm definitely not a professional, so this is all just my pretty uneducated advice.Click to expand...
> 
> thank you and yeah I understand! I mean as long as I get some idea of what I should be doing. I mean I just don't want to end up hurting the baby if there is one and I'm just so eager to know so I can take all precautions so the baby is healthy. I don't want to hurt any tiny bit of life:/ I just have been feeling so different like there's constant stomach pains and I've read too many stories online where girls have gotten pregnant while on antibiotics. I'm so scared. Does anyone think I have the least bit chance if being pregnant?:/Click to expand...
> 
> There's probably a chance if you were ovulating around the time you had sex. Tons of people get pregnant because antibiotics messed with their birth control. There's definitely a chance you could be.Click to expand...

 wait, I feel so stupid asking but what exactly do you mean by ovulating?? Sorry, lol I feel so stupid for asking but I wanna make sure if Im thinking the right thing lol


----------



## lilym

No problem:
https://www.americanpregnancy.org/gettingpregnant/understandingovulation.html


----------



## x__amour

Skyebo said:


> Any American mommies on any sort of benefits? I've applies for wic just waiting for an appointment.. OH isn't showing me that he's going to step up so I'm trying to think ahead.. I've been looking for a job with no luck/: If that doesn't change for me soon idk what I'll do because I'll be growing in just a few months!! (Extremelly excited for that) but... If OH doesn't step up and we don't work out then I'm going to need help. I don't want to rely on the government but atleast until I can start college it might be nessicarry.. So if anyone has info or help I'd appreciate it sooooo much!!

Hi hon! :flower:
I am on WIC and Medicaid, secondary for me as I'm still under my parents insurance and completely for my LO, Tori. WIC has saved my butt! I didn't use it too much during pregnancy but it's a LIFE saver formula wise! I get $150 in formula every month! 10 cans! But it also varies by state. My friend Kayla lives in Maryland and only gets 5. But WIC is amazing, it'll feed your LO until they're 5. Then there's Section 8 housing but sometimes the waiting list is really long. Food stamps and I can't think of any more! But Medicaid is great, it paid for all of my co-pays but if you're uninsured it'll pay for absolutely everything and your LO. 
Message me if you have any more questions!
:hugs:


----------



## Mfl120

lilym said:


> ]

Omgoodness thank you so much! To be honest, I have never kept track of my ovulation so that could be a big problem:/ I'm scared to death right now because I'm only 17 and my boyfriend would definitely be supportive but can someone give me a spot on idea of teen parenting? I watch teen mom but I really would like to get another former teen mom or teen mom's opinion


----------



## amygwen

lilym said:


> Mfl120 - Just so you know, the rules on the teen pregnancy section state that this area is only for people who know they're pregnant, not for girls who are wondering if they're pregnant. It's not a big deal to me, but those are the rules and I don't want you to get in trouble. You should probably just wait to test and then let us know what it says when you get the results.


She can post here. But she can't make new threads in teen pregnancy!


----------



## amygwen

Skyebo said:


> Any American mommies on any sort of benefits? I've applies for wic just waiting for an appointment.. OH isn't showing me that he's going to step up so I'm trying to think ahead.. I've been looking for a job with no luck/: If that doesn't change for me soon idk what I'll do because I'll be growing in just a few months!! (Extremelly excited for that) but... If OH doesn't step up and we don't work out then I'm going to need help. I don't want to rely on the government but atleast until I can start college it might be nessicarry.. So if anyone has info or help I'd appreciate it sooooo much!!


Hello!
Yes, I am on WIC and I have Medicaid for my son. Since I live w/ my parents I didn't qualify for food stamps even though I pay them rent and live independently out of their home. WIC is great, it helps towards some of the food. I breastfeed but if you decide to formula feed, I believe it provides you with 6 cans of formula! Also, when your LO is 6 months + they will give you a certain amount of baby food, it's great. Kenneth gets LOADS, too much sometimes. 
Medicaid was great for me. I applied for it while I was pregnant and it paid for all my doctor's appointments and my birth (which cost me 18K)! It only stayed with me until 3 months after my LO was born, which is OK because I had secondary insurance through my dad's work. But Kenneth is on Medicaid now and will stay on it until he reaches a year old. Then we will probably apply for CHIP! (Childrens low income insurance)
Also, we have applied for a Child Care Services which helps you pay towards putting your baby in day care. We've been on a waiting list but should be hearing back from them in April sometime (FX'd) 
It might be a good idea to contact a crisis pregnancy center in your area or call 211 because they will be able to let you know if you qualify and how to go about getting help! good luck!


----------



## lilym

amygwen said:


> lilym said:
> 
> 
> Mfl120 - Just so you know, the rules on the teen pregnancy section state that this area is only for people who know they're pregnant, not for girls who are wondering if they're pregnant. It's not a big deal to me, but those are the rules and I don't want you to get in trouble. You should probably just wait to test and then let us know what it says when you get the results.
> 
> 
> She can post here. But she can't make new threads in teen pregnancy!Click to expand...

Oh okay, the rules aren't super clear, so I wasn't sure if we were even allowed to really be discussing "do you think I'm pregnant?" sort of things. I wasn't trying to be forum police, I swear!


----------



## amygwen

lilym said:


> amygwen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lilym said:
> 
> 
> Mfl120 - Just so you know, the rules on the teen pregnancy section state that this area is only for people who know they're pregnant, not for girls who are wondering if they're pregnant. It's not a big deal to me, but those are the rules and I don't want you to get in trouble. You should probably just wait to test and then let us know what it says when you get the results.
> 
> 
> She can post here. But she can't make new threads in teen pregnancy!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh okay, the rules aren't super clear, so I wasn't sure if we were even allowed to really be discussing "do you think I'm pregnant?" sort of things. I wasn't trying to be forum police, I swear!Click to expand...


LOL no I'm sorry. I didn't mean to sound rude.
I seriously just logged off BNB and was like, ok my post to Lily sounded so rude :haha: I know.. they definitely aren't clear. I agree!


----------



## smc17

My question is for breast feeding moms! i definitely plan on breast feeding, and not giving up on it! but, if i intend on going back to the job i have now i only get 6 weeks off. sooo.. i want to know what process you went through. i intend on trying to breast feed exclusively for 3-4 weeks and then use the bottle with breast milk for the baby to get used to it when i have to work. 
and plan on asking for a breast pump as my gift from my grandma. so im just wondering, how often do you pump, if you aren't able to be home all the time. and when you started pumping. 
as well as any other advice. as well as what pump's you use yourselves.


----------



## amygwen

smc17 said:


> My question is for breast feeding moms! i definitely plan on breast feeding, and not giving up on it! but, if i intend on going back to the job i have now i only get 6 weeks off. sooo.. i want to know what process you went through. i intend on trying to breast feed exclusively for 3-4 weeks and then use the bottle with breast milk for the baby to get used to it when i have to work.
> and plan on asking for a breast pump as my gift from my grandma. so im just wondering, how often do you pump, if you aren't able to be home all the time. and when you started pumping.
> as well as any other advice. as well as what pump's you use yourselves.

I decided to breastfeed and pump from the very beginning. I don't feel comfortable BFing in public, so I wanted bottles for when I go out so I can feed him. I went back to work when my LO was ten weeks old. Basically they tell you to breastfeed every 2-3 hours in the beginning so you can build up a good milk supply. What I would do was, breastfeed on each breast for 15 minutes every 3 hours or so, immediately after I would breastpump. In the first few weeks I would barely get anything but after a while I'd get loads. Now I have a lot of expressed breastmilk built up because I pumped in the early days. A lot of people tell you not to introduce a bottle until your LO is six weeks old, but my LO was fine. If you want to just breastfeed at first, than you can just pump once in the day like at night before bed or first thing in the morning after a feed. Supposedly you make the most milk at 2am-3am in the mornings, so you could wake then to pump! I have the Medela Pump in Style, it was $300 but it's a good investment. You can get it as a handbag or a backpack so no one knows it's a breastpump! It's definitely handy if you go to school or go to work. Some advice would be that, BFing is really hard in the beginning for some.. it can feel like you're constantly BFing 24/7, but it honestly gets easier as time goes on..


----------



## vinteenage

[.


----------



## smc17

amygwen and vinteenage,
thanks so much. most of what i have read has said not to introduce a bottle that early. but i think it would definitely be handy to when i need to go back to work.. because i don't think i would be comfortable feeding in public either. i will probably only be working a few days a week and its all at odd times like 6-1 or 4-8 really weird hours. but having a good supply would be so helpful.

i've heard some babies don't like their milk being pre-frozen but for others it's no problem? but i guess its all a matter of finding out what works out best for you and your baby when the time comes. so i will just have to try everything and find out what works best for me and LO

im pretty much going to try everything when it comes to breast feeding, pumping, and saving milk. 

i am usually up at 2 am and 3 am as is.. so hopefully i can get lots of pumping done during that time!


----------



## vinteenage

.


----------



## smc17

vinteenage said:


> I've never heard of a baby not taking frozen milk, but you may be screwed if your LO won't. =/ Breast milk is good for 3 days in the fridge, but it's best to get a good sized stock up.
> 
> Make sure bottles you get have a wide nipple base. The Playtex Drop Ins do, the First Year's Breastflow do...
> 
> Baby has to open his/her mouth WAY wide to breast feed, and the bottle has to make them mimic that.

Thank you for that! i will make sure when i register in a few months i ask for those specific bottles! about how many do you have, or think i should ask for?


----------



## x__amour

smc17 said:


> My question is for breast feeding moms! i definitely plan on breast feeding, and not giving up on it! but, if i intend on going back to the job i have now i only get 6 weeks off. sooo.. i want to know what process you went through. i intend on trying to breast feed exclusively for 3-4 weeks and then use the bottle with breast milk for the baby to get used to it when i have to work.
> and plan on asking for a breast pump as my gift from my grandma. so im just wondering, how often do you pump, if you aren't able to be home all the time. and when you started pumping.
> as well as any other advice. as well as what pump's you use yourselves.

Good for you choosing to breast feed! :flower:
My supply literally vanished overnight so I formula feed now but will definitely be breast feeding my next baby. 
I don't work atm but you can always pump at work, it's not like they can say no, kwim?


----------



## smc17

x__amour said:


> Good for you choosing to breast feed! :flower:
> My supply literally vanished overnight so I formula feed now but will definitely be breast feeding my next baby.
> I don't work atm but you can always pump at work, it's not like they can say no, kwim?

Definitely! especially since everyone there is a smoker:nope:! and im definitely not, so i never take breaks but put it all together and they each probably take twenty minutes each time they work just to smoke. seems only fair i can pump food for my child.. depending on how it goes, i may just quit before labor and find something better afterwards?


----------



## vinteenage

.


----------



## amygwen

smc17 said:


> vinteenage said:
> 
> 
> I've never heard of a baby not taking frozen milk, but you may be screwed if your LO won't. =/ Breast milk is good for 3 days in the fridge, but it's best to get a good sized stock up.
> 
> Make sure bottles you get have a wide nipple base. The Playtex Drop Ins do, the First Year's Breastflow do...
> 
> Baby has to open his/her mouth WAY wide to breast feed, and the bottle has to make them mimic that.
> 
> Thank you for that! i will make sure when i register in a few months i ask for those specific bottles! about how many do you have, or think i should ask for?Click to expand...

I tried multiple different bottles. I probably spent like close to $100 trying different ones. He was born with a cleft lip so that probably added to the stress of not knowing which bottle would work for him. But we use Dr. Brown's :thumbup: and they are fabulous.


----------



## hillarynicole

I am testing tomorrow but... I thought i was getting my period today...but if it was it would be five days late and mine is always on time to the hour. I am bleeding very little compared to normal...i normally bleed through tampons and pads very quickly...I am on showing a small amount of blood on a pad and when i use the restroom. It is a very light pinkish peachy color...and at the beginning of my period its usually dark to bright red...does anyone know what this means? im starting to get a little scared... :/


----------



## lilym

hillarynicole said:


> I am testing tomorrow but... I thought i was getting my period today...but if it was it would be five days late and mine is always on time to the hour. I am bleeding very little compared to normal...i normally bleed through tampons and pads very quickly...I am on showing a small amount of blood on a pad and when i use the restroom. It is a very light pinkish peachy color...and at the beginning of my period its usually dark to bright red...does anyone know what this means? im starting to get a little scared... :/

Well, I doubt it's implantation bleeding since that would have happened a while ago and usually it doesn't cause that much bleeding. Sometimes women have what appear to be very light periods throughout their pregnancies, so it could be something like that. Spotting in early pregnancy is relatively normally, or so I've read. Sometimes it has to do with the hormonal changes in your body and everything.


----------



## lilym

Oh, and spotting can also come after sex, especially in early pregnancy.


----------



## _laura

hillarynicole said:


> I am testing tomorrow but... I thought i was getting my period today...but if it was it would be five days late and mine is always on time to the hour. I am bleeding very little compared to normal...i normally bleed through tampons and pads very quickly...I am on showing a small amount of blood on a pad and when i use the restroom. It is a very light pinkish peachy color...and at the beginning of my period its usually dark to bright red...does anyone know what this means? im starting to get a little scared... :/

We can't predict if you are pregnant. The only way is to test.
Everyone has different symptoms and experiences of finding out they are pregnant.

So test ASAP and then come back if you get a :bfp:


----------

